# Bonsoir



## Morto che parla (29 Agosto 2012)

Buonasera Lorsignori.
Lo scemo del villaggio è divenuto il morto che parla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2012)

Era meglio il vecchio Nick ... Anzi quello prima ancora


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciau!


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Era meglio il vecchio Nick ... Anzi quello prima ancora



Vecchia vita, vecchia persona.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao bello


----------

